# Football World Cup Draw For Brazil 2014



## JCW (Dec 6, 2013)

With all the goings on in courts and the sad passing of Mandela this draw has been overlooked 

 Well who do you think England will get or who do the Team want to avoid ........Who do you think will win ?   to be honest  if you want to win the world cup you got to beat the best end off so it matters not who you get , there is a easy route or a harder route and its all down to the luck of the draw . so who do I think will win , well here is my list 

Winners ...from .Argentina , Brazil , Spain 

others ..... Germany,  Uruguay , 

Rank outsiders ........Belgium

Looking forward to the draw now..............EYG


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2013)

Belgium are my team for the big upset, they may not win it, but they will be in the last 4, if not the final!

They are now my second team as i work for a Belgian company and spend a lot of time drinking their beer.

I would love to have said england, but we have no chance. if we make the 1/4 finals that would be an amazing result. Need England to avoid Brazil and Argentina in the groups.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 6, 2013)

You call it a draw.  But 'a mostly preconfigured exercise to ensure the countries with the biggest TV audiences get to the later stages of the tournament so FIFA can sell more advertising' would be more accurate.  I don't think they use warm balls to separate out the teams, but if it came out that FIFA did this it would not overly surprise me with their track record.  

As for who England will get than as already said, it doesn't matter as assuming we don't get in the group of death we will get through the group stages, but then come a cropper when we play our first half decent team who can keep possession of the ball better than us (actually that is most of them come to think of it), after a brave but ultimately losing performance where our most common pass will be from the keeper onto the head of Andy Carrol.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2013)

We want Switzerland from pot 1, everybody who isn't in pot 1 wants them too though. Switzerland has never been so popular! 

I will settle for 

Switzerland
England
Algeria
Honduras


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2013)

We switzerland not one of the surprise teams last world cup or euros?good solid squad, well drilled and solid at the back? not my idea of an easy one! but if you want to win, you have to beat everyone so may as well get the tough games early and hope our preparation has been better than everyone elses!!


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2013)

Rooter said:



			We switzerland not one of the surprise teams last world cup or euros?good solid squad, well drilled and solid at the back? not my idea of an easy one! but if you want to win, you have to beat everyone so may as well get the tough games early and hope our preparation has been better than everyone elses!!
		
Click to expand...

Switzerland are pap compared to the other teams in pot 1. They are the easiest team in that pot without a doubt.

Doesn't mean we will beat them though 

Our best hope is scrape to the final with a flukey draw all the way through with no penalties and then the opposition get food poisoning on the day of the final.

Not much hope then


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 6, 2013)

Rooter said:



			so may as well get the tough games early and hope our preparation has been better than everyone elses!!
		
Click to expand...

I see Roy has already started to mention the high humidity if we end up in some venues and how it will effect us.  Which to be fair it will, seeing as our game is mostly based on running around a lot chasing the ball, which you can't really do in 30 degree heat and 95% humidity. 

So in that case we will have to rely on our ball possession skills, or as it is also known, just play for penalties from the 1st minute.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 6, 2013)

England will win, I'll be rooting for them:whoo:

As a nation we do better when we are the underdogs................ETWC


----------



## JCW (Dec 6, 2013)

I think England will get the group of death as FIFA don't like England , see how we never got the world cup . don't you think its time they just seed teams for the group stages then its an open draw , the champions league does this fix draw as well , its all fixed to get the best teams in the last 4 , so here goes for the last 4 of the world cup , Argentina V Brazil vs Spain V Germany as fixed by FIFA .......EYG


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We want Switzerland from pot 1, everybody who isn't in pot 1 wants them too though. Switzerland has never been so popular! 

I will settle for 

Switzerland
England
Algeria
Honduras
		
Click to expand...

And when we get that group we will still only get 2 draws and 1 win.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 6, 2013)

So I put the BBC website on at 4o'clock for the draw and guess what, I've witnessed 40 minutes of crap! The draw hasn't been mentioned yet!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it gonna start sometime..?
Today would be nice.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Is it gonna start sometime..?
Today would be nice.
		
Click to expand...

Its just ridiculous. Talk about dragging it out :blah:


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Is it gonna start sometime..?
Today would be nice.
		
Click to expand...

Was about to say the same thing! been watching for almost an hour and nothing happened yet!!

We have to have the draw for pot 2 first! lucky frenchies dodged a bullet on this one i reckon!!


----------



## ger147 (Dec 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We want Switzerland from pot 1, everybody who isn't in pot 1 wants them too though. Switzerland has never been so popular! 

I will settle for 

Switzerland
England
Algeria
Honduras
		
Click to expand...

And where am I going to get Algeria and Honduras tops???


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2013)

ger147 said:



			And where am I going to get Algeria and Honduras tops???
		
Click to expand...

JJB Sports Glasgow has imported a load.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2013)

Are they making it up as they go......?
Talk about complicated - what happened to just drawing randomly..?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Are they making it up as they go......?
Talk about complicated - what happened to just drawing randomly..?
		
Click to expand...

I am watching this on my pc at work with no sound and I am completely lost with what's happening.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2013)

Don't worry
I have sound and I haven't got a Scooby........


----------



## cookelad (Dec 6, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am watching this on my pc at work with no sound and I am completely lost with what's happening.
		
Click to expand...

I've got my headphones on and I'm none the wiser! BBC announcer has just said we (England) want group E


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

A way of getting the best countries into the latter stages that is what is going on. think Champions Leaguer at International level


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2013)

Eee-tal-ya!!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2013)

Uruguay
Costa Rica
England
Italy

Early flight home methinks.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2013)

We're screwed


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

Think our lot might get an extra break this summer after that


----------



## cookelad (Dec 6, 2013)

Who'd have bet on that? And France (note the guy organising the draw's accent) get the dream group!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Uruguay
Costa Rica
England
Italy

Early flight home methinks.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Hopefully our stupid press may not talk it up and think we will win it. We wont even get out of the group!


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh crap


----------



## JustOne (Dec 6, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			Uruguay
Costa Rica
England
Italy
		
Click to expand...

Pretty pleased with that.... no weak teams to beat us. At least we can go guns blazing from the start and not field a weak team just to 'give everyone a game'. Might be a blessing.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 6, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Who'd have bet on that? And France (note the guy organising the draw's accent) get the dream group!
		
Click to expand...

A guy? What guy? Didn't notice him


----------



## cookelad (Dec 6, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			A guy? What guy? Didn't notice him 

Click to expand...

I've heard him all the way through but couldn't tell you what he looks like!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 6, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Who'd have bet on that? And France (note the guy organising the draw's accent) get the dream group!
		
Click to expand...

France should not have even been in pot 4!! jammy buggers!!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 6, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Pretty pleased with that.... no weak teams to beat us. At least we can go guns blazing from the start and not field a weak team just to 'give everyone a game'. Might be a blessing.
		
Click to expand...

True, we seem to raise our game against decent teams, pack the midfield and hit them on the break style scenario.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 6, 2013)

We are screwed...


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 6, 2013)

As Glen Hoddle mentioned on Sky, "It will be better to play Italy first - get that one out of the way and they'll have more time to recover from the heat and humidity".

I think if Hodgson has all players fit with no injuries it will be a good start.

Am I clutching at straws here?  

Ever the optimist me!!

:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

J



Beezerk said:



			Uruguay
Costa Rica
England
Italy

Early flight home methinks.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be soft, we can do this :thup::whoo:

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_YiG7yN7PY&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQ_YiG7yN7PY[/video]


(Think  I  posted the same thing 4 years ago)


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2013)

If we finish fourth do we go into the 'plate' competition. At least the boys will get a nice holiday, and the beaches in Rio are not bad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

:rofl:
England are screwed - watch Suarez rip England to pieces 

I reckon they will come bottom and even Costa Rica will beat them - looking forward to watching them leave early then the media bandwagon can die down.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:
England are screwed - watch *Suarez rip England to pieces *

I reckon they will come bottom and even Costa Rica will beat them - looking forward to watching them leave early then the media bandwagon can die down.
		
Click to expand...

That with his Footballing ability or his teeth


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			That with his Footballing ability or his teeth
		
Click to expand...


Either way will do :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2013)

Can't believe that the draw cost 10 million quid. Insanity.

Wonder if it was funded by the french?


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 6, 2013)

Can we not just take a bit of pleasure in at least reaching the finals, unlike a nation not too distant who haven't managed it since 98?

A point I just made to my wife whilst locking her in the under stair cupboard for her insolence.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Either way will do :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do not think there will be that much of a media bandwagon as usual this time. Think the team will have lot less travelling support than normal as well. Do see how any Englishman can enjoy seeing their home nation getting knocked out of a tournament. I certainly do not. Presuming you are English


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Do not think there will be that much of a media bandwagon as usual this time. Think the team will have lot less travelling support than normal as well. Do see how any Englishman can enjoy seeing their home nation getting knocked out of a tournament. I certainly do not. Presuming you are English
		
Click to expand...


Have zero effinity to the England Football team - lost any support for them when the Beckham circus arrived and we had to watch and listen to the "golden generation" bollocks. Even worse now they have that owl faced old duffer in charge bumbling his way round.

They will tumble out without winning a game and I will laugh my tits off.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2013)

Such negativity people - England can easy beat Italy and if you quadruple mark Suarez then Uruguay are just another South American football nation.  And you just have to beat a coffee shop.  But Manaus - oops

http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/12/05/3799786/manaus-mayor-we-dont-want-england.html


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have zero effinity to the England Football team - lost any support for them when the Beckham circus arrived and we had to watch and listen to the "golden generation" bollocks. Even worse now they have that owl faced old duffer in charge bumbling his way round.

They will tumble out without winning a game and I will laugh my tits off.
		
Click to expand...

Cannot argue with much of that but still find it very strange that people find it amusing when their national side lose or get knocked out of a tournament. Never understood it and never will.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have zero effinity to the England Football team - lost any support for them when the Beckham circus arrived and we had to watch and listen to the "golden generation" bollocks. Even worse now they have that owl faced old duffer in charge bumbling his way round.

They will tumble out without winning a game and I will laugh my tits off.
		
Click to expand...

That is very sad.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have zero effinity to the England Football team - lost any support for them when the Beckham circus arrived and we had to watch and listen to the "golden generation" bollocks. Even worse now they have that owl faced old duffer in charge bumbling his way round.

They will tumble out without winning a game and I will laugh my tits off.
		
Click to expand...

Aye well - then don't let's all go whinging about Scots wanting ABE


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Robobum said:



			That is very sad.
		
Click to expand...


Sad ? 

It's only in football - massive England cricket and Rugby fan.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have zero effinity to the England Football team - lost any support for them when the Beckham circus arrived and we had to watch and listen to the "golden generation" bollocks. Even worse now they have that owl faced old duffer in charge bumbling his way round.

They will tumble out without winning a game and I will laugh my tits off.
		
Click to expand...

You really are a complete muppet aren't you
Obviously it's not the easiest group but it's winnable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Aye well - then don't let's all go whinging about Scots wanting ABE
		
Click to expand...


Certainly won't be whinging.

I'll be wanting Spain or Uruguay to win. 

Will be good to see Argentina to finally play to their potential 

There is so many more teams to watch rather than England

Belguim I think could cause a big upset


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 6, 2013)

Robobum said:



			That is very sad.
		
Click to expand...

Beyond sad and in a whole new category of it's own.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			You really are a complete muppet aren't you
Obviously it's not the easiest group but it's winnable.
		
Click to expand...


Excuse me ?!

Winnable ?! What are you smoking :rofl:


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 6, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			You really are a complete muppet aren't you
Obviously it's not the easiest group but it's winnable.
		
Click to expand...

or runner-upable


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 6, 2013)

If we come third in the group, does that guarantee Thursday night football?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			If we come third in the group, does that guarantee Thursday night football?
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly won't be whinging.

I'll be wanting Spain or Uruguay to win. 

Will be good to see Argentina to finally play to their potential 

There is so many more teams to watch rather than England

Belguim I think could cause a big upset
		
Click to expand...

Belgium are 5th favourites so hardly a "Big upset" at least your consistent with the rubbish you write. 
I'm not going to turn this into a 10 page debate because tbh I find you quite boring :blah:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Belgium are 5th favourites so hardly a "Big upset" at least your consistent with the rubbish you write. 
I'm not going to turn this into a 10 page debate because tbh I find you quite boring :blah:
		
Click to expand...

Wind your neck in pal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			or runner-upable
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely mate. Italy aren't anything special IMO. 
Uruguay will be tough but beatable. 
I'm under no illusion that we can win the tournament,but were capable of getting out of the group.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sad ? 

It's only in football - massive England cricket and Rugby fan.
		
Click to expand...

It is sad, be indifferent by all means, but to actively want them to fail is sad IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wind your neck in pal.
		
Click to expand...

Says the man that argues on every other thread
#awkward


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:
England are screwed - watch Suarez rip England to pieces 

I reckon they will come bottom and even Costa Rica will beat them - looking forward to watching them leave early then the media bandwagon can die down.
		
Click to expand...

That coming from you gives me confidence England will get out of the group :thup:

At least if that post is consistent with all your others anyway :whoo:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Says the man that argues on every other thread
#awkward
		
Click to expand...

True:thup:  1100 posts of contrariness


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

I do believe I'm entitled to an opinion - if you don't like it then that's your problem not mine.

Well at least the guys that make those cheap tacky England Flags for cars will make a fortune 

The England Football team is a joke - has been for years and the sooner they get knocked out the better and then the overrated nonsense in the press can stop and can concentrate on the quality teams


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do believe I'm entitled to an opinion - if you don't like it then that's your problem not mine.

Well at least the guys that make those cheap tacky England Flags for cars will make a fortune 

The England Football team is a joke - has been for years and the sooner they get knocked out the better and then the overrated nonsense in the press can stop and can concentrate on the quality teams
		
Click to expand...

Is Earcat permitted an opinion in another thread?

Do us a favour and post some links the press articles that overrate our chances please.


----------



## smange (Dec 6, 2013)

Tough group for England but could have been a lot worse.

As for all the hype about Belgium? They won Scotland's qualifying group but in the games against them I didn't see anything to convince me they are good enough to go anywhere near winning it. 

Brazil or Germany for me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Is Earcat permitted an opinion in another thread?

Do us a favour and post some links the press articles that overrate our chances please.
		
Click to expand...

Did I say anyone isn't entitled to an opinion. ?

Ok on SSN - Alan Smith says England will reach the Semi Finals and so did Glenn Hoddle.

Some guy called Gavin predicted England's route to the final to play Brazil !!! 

Is that overrating their chances enough for you


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Dec 6, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes definitely mate. Italy aren't anything special IMO. 
Uruguay will be tough but beatable. 
I'm under no illusion that we can win the tournament,but were capable of getting out of the group.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.
England have been very fortunate in drawing Italy first, they are notoriously slow starters.
Does anyone really think the Italians will be dancing in the streets tonight?
Its not unreasonable to think 6pts is more than achievable.
Well thats my thoughts, now to get me holidays in early at work.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did I say anyone isn't entitled to an opinion. ?

Ok on SSN - Alan Smith says England will reach the Semi Finals and so did Glenn Hoddle.


Some guy called Gavin predicted England's route to the final to play Brazil !!! 

Is that overrating their chances enough for you
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so they aren't allowed an opinion? Who exactly is allowed an opinion? You - evidently, who else?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Ok, so they aren't allowed an opinion? Who exactly is allowed an opinion? You - evidently, who else?
		
Click to expand...


Again when did I say they aren't allowed an opinion ?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd love us to win and would love to still believe we could but to be fair my belief in Father Christmas is stronger these days...

It will be the first world cup year I haven't put up my world cup chart and plotted our path to the final - disillusioned with footy these days and really not sure the players care enough about the international team.

Hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 6, 2013)

I like Roy Hodgson and I think he will do a good job of managing England at the world cup.
Probably their best chance of getting to the semis for years.

I fancy a last four of Ivory Coast, Argentina, Belgium and England.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

I



AmandaJR said:



			I'd love us to win and would love to still believe we could but to be fair my belief in Father Christmas is stronger these days...

It will be the first world cup year I haven't put up my world cup chart and plotted our path to the final - disillusioned with footy these days and really not sure the players care enough about the international team.

Hope they prove me wrong.
		
Click to expand...

You'll still get the pannini album though.  all I need is rene higuita and I've completed France 1998:thup:


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do believe I'm entitled to an opinion - if you don't like it then that's your problem not mine.

Well at least the guys that make those cheap tacky England Flags for cars will make a fortune 

The England Football team is a joke - has been for years and the sooner they get knocked out the better and then the overrated nonsense in the press can stop and can concentrate on the quality teams
		
Click to expand...

Ignore list for you I think, constant drivel and confrontation on every thread is getting right on my nips


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Ignore list for you I think, constant drivel and confrontation on every thread is getting right on my nips
		
Click to expand...

ne:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

I have lost track of how many threads he is having a confrontation on now.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Ignore list for you I think, constant drivel and confrontation on every thread is getting right on my nips
		
Click to expand...

If you stick him on the ignore list they'll be no content on the forum, you'll be looking at a blank screen desperately waiting for Homer to post the 'I've cracked it... Oh no I haven't' thread 

He's obviously a bit keen to exercise opinion on many topics, he'll calm down


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

I do believe this thread is about the World Cup draw and not a thread about a poster.

I also believe the forum has mods - if people have a problem with what I post then inform them as opposed to bitchy about me in a thread like a bunch of women


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2013)

Uruquay were the last team to qualify for the finals beating the mighty Jordan in a play off. Perhaps not as strong a team as some seem to think. Italy always start World Cups slowly so it perhaps it is mighty Costa Rica we need to watch out for.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do believe this thread is about the World Cup draw and not a thread about a poster.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have made it all about you though:thup:

How do you reckon we'll do in the group phil??

Point against Italy and Uruguay and a win against the plucky Costa Ricans should do us. Does Paulo wanchop still play?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

richart said:



			Uruquay were the last team to qualify for the finals beating the mighty Jordan in a play off. Perhaps not as strong a team as some seem to think. Italy always start World Cups slowly so it perhaps it is mighty Costa Rica we need to watch out for.

Click to expand...

Uruguay always seem to struggle qualifying but always seem to perform in the Tournaments 

Won the Copa America and semi finalists at last World Cup 

Quality forward line that can destroy any team


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do believe this thread is about the World Cup draw and not a thread about a poster.

I also believe the forum has mods - if people have a problem with what I post then inform them as opposed to bitchy about me in a thread like a bunch of women
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit sexist!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

therod said:



			You seem to have made it all about you though:thup:

How do you reckon we'll do in the group phil??

Point against Italy and Uruguay and a win against the plucky Costa Ricans should do us. Does Paulo wanchop still play?
		
Click to expand...

Lose against both Italy and Uruguay and a point against Costa Rica


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Hope they prove me wrong.
		
Click to expand...

And that is the overriding feeling of everybody who follows England.

Gone are the days where we talk about winning it


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 6, 2013)

therod said:



			You seem to have made it all about you though:thup:

How do you reckon we'll do in the group phil??

Point against Italy and Uruguay and a win against the plucky Costa Ricans should do us. Does Paulo wanchop still play?
		
Click to expand...

Retired from international football in 2008 according to wiki


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Retired from international football in 2008 according to wiki
		
Click to expand...

They might wheel him out like roger milla!!!!

I've got a feeling I know whats gonna happen

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ylftUmF-GSw&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DylftUmF-GSw[/video]


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Uruguay always seem to struggle qualifying but always seem to perform in the Tournaments 

Won the Copa America and semi finalists at last World Cup
		
Click to expand...

  :mmm: Not sure about their World Cup form. Last four in 2010 and 1970 and between that they either didn't qualify or got knocked out in the last 16. They make our record look good. 

I think we will qualify out of the group, its the knock out stages, and penalties that worry me.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2013)

richart said:



			:mmm: Not sure about their World Cup form. Last four in 2010 and 1970 and between that they either didn't qualify or got knocked out in the last 16. They make our record look good. 

I think we will qualify out of the group, its the knock out stages, and penalties that worry me.
		
Click to expand...

You had to say the "P" word didn't you........:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

richart said:



			:mmm: Not sure about their World Cup form. Last four in 2010 and 1970 and between that they either didn't qualify or got knocked out in the last 16. They make our record look good. 

I think we will qualify out of the group, its the knock out stages, and penalties that worry me.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I was mainly meaning the current team - the one that England will face.


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			You had to say the "P" word didn't you........:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 I await my infraction points.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 6, 2013)

richart said:



			:mmm: Not sure about their World Cup form. Last four in 2010 and 1970 and between that they either didn't qualify or got knocked out in the last 16. They make our record look good. 

I think we will qualify out of the group, its the knock out stages, and penalties that worry me.
		
Click to expand...

If England finish ahead of Italy & Uruguay I will start to believe I can chip and anyone who has played with me will know that is not likely to happen.Sorry but I cannot see us getting out of the group, nowhere near enough quality in the squad.


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			If England finish ahead of Italy & Uruguay I will start to believe I can chip and anyone who has played with me will know that is not likely to happen.Sorry but I cannot see us getting out of the group, nowhere near enough quality in the squad.
		
Click to expand...

 We only need to finish above one of them, unless you think Costa Rica are going to win the group.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 6, 2013)

richart said:



			We only need to finish above one of them, unless you think Costa Rica are going to win the group.

Click to expand...

Italy & Uruguay to qualify from group, England to be returning home early.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 6, 2013)

I do not like football but I will still watch as much of the World Cup as possible because it is the World Cup. 

Don't see England making it into the quarters. They might just get second place behind Italy and hopefully Uruguay will be knocked out by a controversial Costa Rican goal making up for their dishonest progress in the last tournament.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			If England finish ahead of Italy & Uruguay I will start to believe I can chip and anyone who has played with me will know that is not likely to happen.Sorry but I cannot see us getting out of the group, nowhere near enough quality in the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever hit a good chip? Have you ever had that one day where everything clicks and your golf goes well? You don't have enough quality in your golf game but one day it all just happens!!

We pray for that day for England


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 6, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Have you ever hit a good chip? Have you ever had that one day where everything clicks and your golf goes well? You don't have enough quality in your golf game but one day it all just happens!!We pray for that day for England 

Click to expand...

Last time I had a day like that was in 1966.....................


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Last time I had a day like that was in 1966.....................
		
Click to expand...

66......66......66??

The date rings a bell, can't place it though, what happened, anything significant? Apart from your chip in!!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 6, 2013)

Robobum said:



			66......66......66??

The date rings a bell, can't place it though, what happened, anything significant? Apart from your chip in!! 

Click to expand...

...and a holed bunker shot!!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2013)

Just for the record

I support England whether it's the football, cricket, rugby, cycling, athletics, darts, underwater scrabble - you name it I want us to win. I get quite offended by wassocks who, just because they don't like a sport, want the national team to fail or pretend they do for the sake of winding others up. I am not stupid enough to expect us to win every game or sport we play but my national pride wants us to partake and do well.

I am England through and through and proud to be so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

I love football - massive Liverpool fan who has seen players go away on international duty for England and come back injured and not be able to play for the club who pay his wages, meaningless friendliest that disrupt club football ( that's not just England ). The sooner England get knocked out the longer rest in the summer players like Gerrard and Johnson get. Club before country every single time. The negativity towards the national team isn't a rare thing around Liverpool.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I love football - massive Liverpool fan who has seen players go away on international duty for England and come back injured and not be able to play for the club who pay his wages, meaningless friendliest that disrupt club football ( that's not just England ). The sooner England get knocked out the longer rest in the summer players like Gerrard and Johnson get. Club before country every single time. The negativity towards the national team isn't a rare thing around Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Hope Johnson gets the whole summer off TBH


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Just for the record

I support England whether it's the football, cricket, rugby, cycling, athletics, darts, underwater scrabble - you name it I want us to win. I get quite offended by wassocks who, just because they don't like a sport, want the national team to fail or pretend they do for the sake of winding others up. I am not stupid enough to expect us to win every game or sport we play but my national pride wants us to partake and do well.

I am England through and through and proud to be so.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise me and Scotland - can't imagine not supporting a Scot or a Scottish national side in any sport - or even worse wanting them to lose - unimaginable.  Whilst I might not be a great fan of highly paid footballers per se, when they pull on the Scotland shirt they are representing my country and they will get my full and unconditional support - and even if they are rubbish and I might not like individual players I will desperately want the team to be successful (and that's not just winning)

And I want England to get to the final.  When that happens ask me then who I want to win the final.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Just for the record

I support England whether it's the football, cricket, rugby, cycling, athletics, darts, underwater scrabble - you name it I want us to win. I get quite offended by wassocks who, just because they don't like a sport, want the national team to fail or pretend they do for the sake of winding others up. I am not stupid enough to expect us to win every game or sport we play but my national pride wants us to partake and do well.

I am England through and through and proud to be so.
		
Click to expand...

Well said that man. Cannot imagine why others would think any different.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Hope Johnson gets the whole summer off TBH
		
Click to expand...


Happy for him not to be picked - in fact every Liverpool player.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I love football - massive Liverpool fan who has seen players go away on international duty for England and come back injured and not be able to play for the club who pay his wages, meaningless friendliest that disrupt club football ( that's not just England ). The sooner England get knocked out the longer rest in the summer players like Gerrard and Johnson get. Club before country every single time. The negativity towards the national team isn't a rare thing around Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Well you'd not be surprised that I totally disagree with you. 

Representing your country is the highest honour that anyone can achieve and it's very sad to me that the people of Liverpool don't share my view (apparently) I think that you should be proud that you have so many fine players who get selected to play for their countries. Your attitude is very narrow  minded and selfish I'm sorry to say!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy for him not to be picked - in fact every Liverpool player.
		
Click to expand...

We agree on something then as he is pants. Stevie G and Sturridge definite starters


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy for him not to be picked - in fact every Liverpool player.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily even though you have an opinion, it really doesn't count for much. Ask Stevie G what he wants to do this summer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Well you'd not be surprised that I totally disagree with you. 

Representing your country is the highest honour that anyone can achieve and it's very sad to me that the people of Liverpool don't share my view (apparently) I think that you should be proud that you have so many fine players who get selected to play for their countries. Your attitude is very narrow  minded and selfish I'm sorry to say!
		
Click to expand...

That's fine - got no problems with you disagreeing with that. 

But it was always be club before country for me - it's the clubs that pay their wages and it's the clubs that suffer when they get injured on international duty. I'm a Liverpool fan not an England fan - could never support players from teams that I hate with a passion amongst many reasons.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy for him not to be picked - in fact every Liverpool player.
		
Click to expand...

Yes because let's face it,it's England's fault that Liverpool are a bang average team & can't get in the top 4.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

therod said:



			Luckily even though you have an opinion, it really doesn't count for much. Ask Stevie G what he wants to do this summer.
		
Click to expand...

Hence why I want them knocked out so he is back quickly. Should have retired a while back to concentrate on his club career instead of suffering after internationals like he has done because he can't manage 2/3 games in 7 days. I want him to put the club that pay his wages and the fans that help pay those wages first.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes because let's face it,it's England's fault that Liverpool are a bang average team & can't get in the top 4.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that has zero relevance but to try and stir and the sort of response you get from a school kid


----------



## User20205 (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hence why I want them knocked out so he is back quickly. Should have retired a while back to concentrate on his club career instead of suffering after internationals like he has done because he can't manage 2/3 games in 7 days. I want him to put the club that pay his wages and the fans that help pay those wages first.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you'd want him to get some success  with England, he's not gonna get much at anfield


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's fine - got no problems with you disagreeing with that. 

But it was always be club before country for me - it's the clubs that pay their wages and it's the clubs that suffer when they get injured on international duty. I'm a Liverpool fan not an England fan - could never support players from teams that I hate with a passion amongst many reasons.
		
Click to expand...

You're no more a Liverpool fan than I am a Palace fan, but my country comes first. Enmity towards players from other clubs disappear as soon they come together for the country's cause. The clubs only pay their wages to a certain extent as we, the fans of football, pay their wages through Sky subscriptions that filter down to the clubs. Liverpool wouldn't survive on the income from gate receipts and pie sales.

I too hate with a passion some other teams but that doesn't apply to individual players who are, after all, just hired staff to the team and just kiss the badge until their contracts are terminated and they then kiss a different one!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

therod said:



			Surely you'd want him to get some success  with England, he's not gonna get much at anfield

Click to expand...

Had plenty already  well more than England could ever dream off


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's fine - got no problems with you disagreeing with that. 

But it was always be club before country for me - it's the clubs that pay their wages and it's the clubs that suffer when they get injured on international duty. I'm a Liverpool fan not an England fan - could never support players from teams that I hate with a passion amongst many reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Amongst your hated teams are Chelsea and Man City part of the list


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You're no more a Liverpool fan than I am a Palace fan, but my country comes first. Enmity towards players from other clubs disappear as soon they come together for the country's cause. The clubs only pay their wages to a certain extent as we, the fans of football, pay their wages through Sky subscriptions that filter down to the clubs. Liverpool wouldn't survive on the income from gate receipts and pie sales.

I too hate with a passion some other teams but that doesn't apply to individual players who are, after all, just hired staff to the team and just kiss the badge until their contracts are terminated and they then kiss a different one!
		
Click to expand...

Well we are going into the make up of modern football which is an interesting debate itself and one I can see areas where we would agree.

As a kid I used to love watching the World Cup with England - there was no hype , no golden generation bollocks , just talented players with a level headed manager ( Bobby ) . I even went to 96 but then Beckham arrived and the media circus just grew and I just grew to hate the England National team and the hype the went along with it. That might change in the future who knows but I have no effinity to the England Football Team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Amongst your hated teams are Chelsea and Man City part of the list
		
Click to expand...


Man City ? Nah 

Chelsea ? Not really - they tried to make some false rivalry when Maureen was around but it was false.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had plenty already  well more than England could ever dream off
		
Click to expand...

Yup, definitely a Liverpool fan.

https://twitter.com/benmufc_/status/355387247962497024


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well we are going into the make up of modern football which is an interesting debate itself and one I can see areas where we would agree.

As a kid I used to love watching the World Cup with England - there was no hype , no golden generation bollocks , just talented players with a level headed manager ( Bobby ) . I even went to 96 but then Beckham arrived and the media circus just grew and I just grew to hate the England National team and the hype the went along with it. That might change in the future who knows but I have no effinity to the England Football Team.
		
Click to expand...

No different to the hype of individual clubs, Liverpool, Man U, Chelsea, Man City, they all get hyped up at various times. I Also hate Man U as you clearly do, but when Beckham played for England he was a top man as was Bobby Charlton and so is Rooney today. I feel that the national team is such that anyone who refuses to play should be permanently excluded when they decide to, later, announce their sudden availability and that if a club side pulls a player without absolute proof of injury then the player should be unable to play for their club for a minimum of two games, and that no club manager should be able to refuse a player when a national manager calls them up!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but that has zero relevance but to try and stir and the sort of response you get from a school kid
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but are you seriously accusing me of stirring ??? Oh the irony.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Yup, definitely a Liverpool fan.

https://twitter.com/benmufc_/status/355387247962497024

Click to expand...

Where is the like button!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			No different to the hype of individual clubs, Liverpool, Man U, Chelsea, Man City, they all get hyped up at various times. I Also hate Man U as you clearly do, but when Beckham played for England he was a top man as was Bobby Charlton and so is Rooney today. I feel that the national team is such that anyone who refuses to play should be permanently excluded when they decide to, later, announce their sudden availability and that if a club side pulls a player without absolute proof of injury then the player should be unable to play for their club for a minimum of two games, and that no club manager should be able to refuse a player when a national manager calls them up!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this man talks sense. Take notes Liverpoolphil:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2013)

Interesting view on England from Liverpoolphil. When Reading players, even ex players, play for their country I want them to do well. To want your own country to fail, captained by one of your team's players is very odd. Wouldn't you like to see someone that has shown loyalty to the club for over 15 years do well personally, or do you not have any affinity for your players ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2013)

It is an unfortunate fact that in Scotland some supporters of the Rangers (Sevco) and Celtic have zero interest in the Scotland national team - an attitude that is fortunately pretty much limited to the support of these two teams.  But then again I am not sure whether the TA would welcome these supporters into their ranks unless true and absolute signs of them having had an epiphany were presented - and for that to happen I suspect hell would have first frozen over (which would be OK as the ice would keep them where they belong )


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's fine - got no problems with you disagreeing with that. 

But it was *always be club before country* for me - it's the clubs that pay their wages and it's the clubs that suffer when they get injured on international duty. I'm a Liverpool fan not an England fan - could never support players from *teams that I hate with a passion* amongst many reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Typical sentiment from some of those who come from 'The People's Republic of Liverpool'.
Please seek independence ......................... please. Then you could actually be patriotic!     
Imagine that.
'Hate with a passion' ......................... grow up and think about what you've written, 'hate with a passion', what have they done to you to make you hate them with a passion?
I'm not a Liver*poo*l supporter, far from it ........................ but I don't hate them, or any other team. I want Liver*poo*l to fail, as they surely will, again, but I don't hate them.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Slime said:



			Typical sentiment from some of those who come from 'The People's Republic of Liverpool'.
Please seek independence ......................... please. Then you could actually be patriotic!     
Imagine that.
'Hate with a passion' ......................... grow up and think about what you've written, 'hate with a passion', what have they done to you to make you hate them with a passion?
I'm not a Liver*poo*l supporter, far from it ........................ but I don't hate them, or any other team. I want Liver*poo*l to fail, as they surely will, again, but I don't hate them.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I served my country for 22 years so please don't judge my "patriotism" based on a sport.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I served my country for 22 years so please don't judge my "patriotism" based on a sport.
		
Click to expand...

When you say Served your country I'm guessing Mc Ds/KFC drive through??? I'm basing this purely on the rubbish you write on the forum. 
No offence to Mc Ds/KFC employees:thup:


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 6, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			When you say Served your country I'm guessing Mc Ds/KFC drive through??? I'm basing this purely on the rubbish you write on the forum. 
No offence to Mc Ds/KFC employees:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 He is ex forces I think. With how he puts his points over I am guessing maybe SGT Major


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I served my country for 22 years so please don't judge my "patriotism" based on a sport.
		
Click to expand...

Surely a Patriot is a Patriot, regardless of the event.............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			When you say Served your country I'm guessing Mc Ds/KFC drive through??? I'm basing this purely on the rubbish you write on the forum. 
No offence to Mc Ds/KFC employees:thup:
		
Click to expand...


You guessed wrong.

If you can't be polite to someone then don't bother relying.

You are being directly rude and it's uncalled for.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Surely a Patriot is a Patriot, regardless of the event.............
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, can't remember serving with many people who joined through patriotism though tbh


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Surely a Patriot is a Patriot, regardless of the event.............
		
Click to expand...

People can be patriotic in many ways 

Just because I don't like the England Football team doesn't mean I hate England or want independance etc as suggested.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Indeed, can't remember serving with many people who joined through patriotism though tbh
		
Click to expand...


Met plenty of people who joined to serve for their country. And met many who joined to get a job but then became very patriotic


----------



## Imurg (Dec 6, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Met plenty of people who joined to serve for their country. And met many who joined to get a job but then became very patriotic
		
Click to expand...

But not patriotic enough to follow the fortunes of the National Football team then.....but happy to follow Cricket etc.....when you're a Football fan.........

Finding it hard to fit all that together really.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			But not patriotic enough to follow the fortunes of the National Football team then.....but happy to follow Cricket etc.....when you're a Football fan.........

Finding it hard to fit all that together really.....
		
Click to expand...



You don't have to fit it all together - that's just how it is for me.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You don't have to fit it all together - that's just how it is for me.
		
Click to expand...

But, just as you're entitled to say it how it is for you we are entitled too and I suspect that you didn't "serve your country" but simply "took the wages" just like your Liverpool players do. It us the national team players who serve their country and don't pick up 50 grand a week for doing so that I think deserve support as they are out there playing for you, me and everyone whose English just as SILH boys are for Scotland.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 7, 2013)

Italy, Uruguay and Costa Rica wont fancy playing us very much either. We have as much chance as anyone else.

I actually fancy us to do very well this time. Hodgson is different from our last few managers. He has tactical nous and experience, he certainly knows a lot about the Italians.

Don't give up on them before we even get over there :angry:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Italy, Uruguay and Costa Rica wont fancy playing us very much either. We have as much chance as anyone else.

I actually fancy us to do very well this time. Hodgson is different from our last few managers. He has tactical nous and experience, he certainly knows a lot about the Italians.

Don't give up on them before we even get over there :angry:
		
Click to expand...


I agree Sawtooth. Hodgson will be tactically sorted and hopefully with a bunch of players willing to give all for the cause and not allow any of the in fighting that marred the last World Cup. No, we arn't coming home with the cup but there is no reason to believe we won't get out of the group.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 7, 2013)

Excellent last 2 posts. Think the thread was getting a tad too personal and it is good to get back on track which for anyone that has forgotten was about:

Football World Cup Draw for Brazil 2014.

BTW we are in New Zealand at present so please do not think I am a saddo posting at 4 a.m in the morning!


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

3offTheTee said:



			Excellent last 2 posts. Think the thread was getting a tad too personal and it is good to get back on track which for anyone that has forgotten was about:

Football World Cup Draw for Brazil 2014.

BTW we are in New Zealand at present so please do not think I am a saddo posting at 4 a.m in the morning!
		
Click to expand...

It's 2am and I'm not in New Zealand....

Anyway, for some strange reason, I couldn't really concentrate on the draw. Something else kept catching my eye every time they switched to the 2 presenters...


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 7, 2013)

Not a football fan and a Scotland supporter but I could see England get out of this group. My wife is Italian, so perfect world for me will be a draw first up! I would like to see England do well, it does seem to lift the whole country.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 7, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It is an unfortunate fact that in Scotland some supporters of the Rangers (Sevco) and Celtic have zero interest in the Scotland national team - an attitude that is fortunately pretty much limited to the support of these two teams.  But then again I am not sure whether the TA would welcome these supporters into their ranks unless true and absolute signs of them having had an epiphany were presented - and for that to happen I suspect hell would have first frozen over (which would be OK as the ice would keep them where they belong )
		
Click to expand...

Is it indeed?

I've never met a (Scottish) rangers supporter who didn't support Scotland. I knew one Celtic fan who said he'd support Ireland if they were playing Scotland but I doubt his views were typical and I believe he was supporting Scotland against all other countries.

Of course I haven't met them all.......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 7, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do believe this thread is about the World Cup draw and not a thread about a poster.

I also believe the forum has mods - if people have a problem with what I post then inform them as opposed to bitchy about me in a thread like a bunch of women
		
Click to expand...

Are you on a mission to piss off everyone on the forum?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 7, 2013)

Could have been easier (see France) but could also have been much worse. The "group of mediocrity" really. England should be able to secure one of the top two spots there, surely?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			But, just as you're entitled to say it how it is for you we are entitled too and I suspect that you didn't "serve your country" but simply "took the wages" just like your Liverpool players do. It us the national team players who serve their country and don't pick up 50 grand a week for doing so that I think deserve support as they are out there playing for you, me and everyone whose English just as SILH boys are for Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chris but that post has confused me a little bit ?

Just to clarify that are saying that military people don't serve their country but just "pick up a wage"

And it's actually England players that serve their country ? You including yourself in that which is confusion for do you mean fans.

Also didn't the England players threaten to not play a couple years back because they wanted a bigger bonus whilst playing at the World Cup. Think it was around 100-150 grand a person bonus at Euro 2012.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 7, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry Chris but that post has confused me a little bit ?

Just to clarify that are saying that military people don't serve their country but just "pick up a wage"

And it's actually England players that serve their country ? You including yourself in that which is confusion for do you mean fans.

Also didn't the England players threaten to not play a couple years back because they wanted a bigger bonus whilst playing at the World Cup. Think it was around 100-150 grand a person bonus at Euro 2012.
		
Click to expand...

I think the point chris is making, is that a true test of patriotism is supporting the national team through thick and thin. Irrespective of personnel.

A soldier may be patriotic, but his motivations may be clouded by salary. A true test is unconditional support, sounds like you may not qualify on this

I'd be interested in your view on FD's post. You're quick to accuse someone of sexism on a different thread, what happenend  on this one?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2013)

What I am saying is that some people in the military will be just doing it for the money, after all it's unreasonable to think that everyone joins up based on their overriding loyalty to queen and country. Players play for their country because it is, or at least should be, the pinnacle to aim for in their career. I support my country's sport over my team because I feel that the national good is far more important than a self centered interest that a bunch of foriegners pulling on a shirt, purely for the money, is. 

You seem to confuse hatred of other teams to be a personal hatred of individual footballers. I have stated that I also loath Man U -largely because of Ferguson and his ways, albeit successful, in the way that he bullied, and back years ago when his teams with Ince, Robson, Keane etc could kick lumps out of everyone but all swarm round the ref to complain when anyone had the temerity to touch them.

The trouble here Phil is that your postings on a variety of subjects is very adversorial and you always appear to take the opposite view to the norm and as Fairway says - "on a mission to piss people off"

 I don't care whether you support the national team or not but if people like you in football had their way there wouldn't be a World Cup or European Championship and all we'd gave is a bunch of foreigners pretending to be die hard Liverpool lovers until Spurs offer them more money!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			What I am saying is that some people in the military will be just doing it for the money, after all it's unreasonable to think that everyone joins up based on their overriding loyalty to queen and country. Players play for their country because it is, or at least should be, the pinnacle to aim for in their career. I support my country's sport over my team because I feel that the national good is far more important than a self centered interest that a bunch of foriegners pulling on a shirt, purely for the money, is. 

You seem to confuse hatred of other teams to be a personal hatred of individual footballers. I have stated that I also loath Man U -largely because of Ferguson and his ways, albeit successful, in the way that he bullied, and back years ago when his teams with Ince, Robson, Keane etc could kick lumps out of everyone but all swarm round the ref to complain when anyone had the temerity to touch them.

The trouble here Phil is that your postings on a variety of subjects is very adversorial and you always appear to take the opposite view to the norm and as Fairway says - "on a mission to piss people off"

 I don't care whether you support the national team or not but if people like you in football had their way there wouldn't be a World Cup or European Championship and all we'd gave is a bunch of foreigners pretending to be die hard Liverpool lovers until Spurs offer them more money!
		
Click to expand...

I have followed this post with interest and agree wholeheartedly with your comments Sir. You have spoken with common sense and in  a logical and concise manner. Well done.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2013)

3offTheTee said:



			I have followed this post with interest and agree wholeheartedly with your comments Sir. You have spoken with common sense and in  a logical and concise manner. Well done.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ...... Can I use this as a reference when looking for a job?  :whoo:


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2013)

I just saw this thread and thought " 15 pages of the world cup draw?" then I see once again liverpool phil is at the centre of it!!!!


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			When you say Served your country I'm guessing Mc Ds/KFC drive through??? I'm basing this purely on the rubbish you write on the forum. 
No offence to Mc Ds/KFC employees:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2013)

hovis said:



			Ouch!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but fair mate.


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Harsh but fair mate.
		
Click to expand...

It made me laugh


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

Important World Cup stuff, the excel 'wall chart' is here:

http://soccerwallcharts.com/downloads.html

All scores to be faithfully entered, until we go out (in the knock out stages) when I will probably lose interest.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 7, 2013)

Are they out yet?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Are they out yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Still just your lads.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Nope. Still just your lads. 

Click to expand...

Part of the masterplan.Too expensive a trip so we are waiting for the next one which is in errrrr Russia.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 7, 2013)

Right now I believe England have as much chance of winning as anybody else...

Might have to review that nearer the time but right now I still believe....


----------



## JCW (Dec 7, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I love football - massive Liverpool fan who has seen players go away on international duty for England and come back injured and not be able to play for the club who pay his wages, meaningless friendliest that disrupt club football ( that's not just England ). The sooner England get knocked out the longer rest in the summer players like Gerrard and Johnson get. Club before country every single time. The negativity towards the national team isn't a rare thing around Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

There is me thinking you are an Everton fan, What we need is just at the end of the season in a training match for one off the Liverpool players to tackle suearz real hard and break his teeth then we be fine as Uruguay`s attack in the world cup will have no teeth , job done .......................EYG


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Part of the masterplan.Too expensive a trip so we are waiting for the next one which is in errrrr Russia.

Click to expand...

At least the climate problem that the Euro teams are going to suffer with won't be a problem for you Scot boys in Russia.


----------



## JCW (Dec 7, 2013)

Way I see it is you have to beat the best to win the world cup , easy draw , hard draw matters not as at the end of the day you have to beat the best to be the best ...............And they are at the world cup so they got a chance..............EYG


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 7, 2013)

Scotland not get through then.


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2013)

3offTheTee said:



			Excellent last 2 posts. Think the thread was getting a tad too personal and it is good to get back on track which for anyone that has forgotten was about:

Football World Cup Draw for Brazil 2014.

BTW we are in *New Zealand* at present so please do not think I am a saddo posting at 4 a.m in the morning!
		
Click to expand...

New Zealand, I believe, were the only unbeaten team in the 2010 World Cup.  Just saying.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

chrisd said:



			What I am saying is that some people in the military will be just doing it for the money, after all it's unreasonable to think that everyone joins up based on their overriding loyalty to queen and country. Players play for their country because it is, or at least should be, the pinnacle to aim for in their career. I support my country's sport over my team because I feel that the national good is far more important than a self centered interest that a bunch of foriegners pulling on a shirt, purely for the money, is.
		
Click to expand...

You are right - some people dont just join to serve for their country - some join to get a job and money. I joined to serve my country and did it with pride. 

Just as you cant assume everyone joins the military to serve you cant assume every player believes that playing for your country is the pinnacle. Lets not forget that it wasnt long ago that players were demanding a bigger bonus for playing in the tournament. In fact in 2012 they negoiated to get over 100 grand a player if they did well in Euros 2012 - so it appears money also comes into it when playing for their country. These players earn millions each and wanted even more money to play for their country in tournaments. 




			You seem to confuse hatred of other teams to be a personal hatred of individual footballers. I have stated that I also loath Man U -largely because of Ferguson and his ways, albeit successful, in the way that he bullied, and back years ago when his teams with Ince, Robson, Keane etc could kick lumps out of everyone but all swarm round the ref to complain when anyone had the temerity to touch them.

The trouble here Phil is that your postings on a variety of subjects is very adversorial and you always appear to take the opposite view to the norm and as Fairway says - "on a mission to piss people off"
		
Click to expand...

I am just posting my opinion - im not trying to force it on anyone , im not trying to disagree with everyone , im respectfully just trying to post my opinion without turning it personal and starting to turn on posters and question their character - it appears others dont. Yes i feel strongly sometimes about things - being told im not patriotic because i dont support a bunch of overpaid over hyped footballers is something i feel strongly about. I have my reasons for not supporting them and i have posted them - im happy for people to disagree with them - and i respect peoples right to disagree with them , so hopefully people should respect my right to my opinion.



			I don't care whether you support the national team or not but if people like you in football had their way there wouldn't be a World Cup or European Championship and all we'd gave is a bunch of foreigners pretending to be die hard Liverpool lovers until Spurs offer them more money!
		
Click to expand...

Both the World Cup and the Euros are turning into a political money making exercise - the recent award of the World Cup to both Russia and Qatar highlight that exact thing - they were awarded to people who can provide the most amount of money to line peoples pockets. It is corrupt as you can get. 

I actually enjoy watching the foriegn teams - love the football they play - especially Spain and Argentina- quality teams with quality players.

And finally i must thank you for responding in a respectful manner and just debating the points as opposed to the poster and i hope i have alse responded in a respectful manner. Its never my intention to upset or abuse anyone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Harsh but fair mate.
		
Click to expand...


If you cant show people the respect they show you then please dont post anything more about me as a person. Its extremely rude and insulting.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you cant show people the respect they show you then please dont post anything more about me as a person. Its extremely rude and insulting.
		
Click to expand...

Cry me a river.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Cry me a river.
		
Click to expand...


What age are you ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What age are you ?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously mate don't you get bored of dragging these threads out?? Have you actually got a life?? 
I'll try not to comment on anything you post in the future,mainly because your boring me senseless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

Please stick to that promise :thup:


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Seriously mate don't you get bored of dragging these threads out?? Have you actually got a life?? 
I'll try not to comment on anything you post in the future,mainly because your boring me senseless.
		
Click to expand...


Got to admit, I love your posts! Great entertainment mate


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 7, 2013)

I am pretty sure that Scotland did play in the last World Cup.






I think it was a St Johnstone striker called Scotland playing for Trinidad and Tobago.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am pretty sure that Scotland did play in the last World Cup.






I think it was a St Johnstone striker called Scotland playing for Trinidad and Tobago.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't Hugh Dallas at Japan/ S Korea 02, the scars had healed quite nicely


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2013)

It could have been better but Italy aren't going to be use to the heat and humidity either and are notorious slow starters so there is a good chance of a point or a win. Uruguay may have beaten Jordan to get there but I think they will be a force in the competition as they will score plenty of goals but I do think they have some defensive frailties and so again a draw is achievable. I don't think we'll win the group but I think we'll get through.

Then we'll be coming home


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

Boo Hoo Hoo, we didn't get the easy group we wanted, actually cried myself to sleep last night.  That's a lie, we are England, either wear your three lions and support the team or sit watching soaps with your missus.

Or move to Liverpool


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both the World Cup and the Euros are turning into a political money making exercise - the recent award of the World Cup to both Russia and Qatar highlight that exact thing - they were awarded to people who can provide the most amount of money to line peoples pockets. It is corrupt as you can get.
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect mate, complaining that the World Cup and the Euro's is all about the money, whilst supporting a team in the Premier League, with aspirations of playing in the Champions League, seems a bit contradictory. All top level football is about money. Too much money to be honest. If you want to watch football that is about passion and a love for the game, then you'd be better off finding a local Non-League team and supporting them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			With all due respect mate, complaining that the World Cup and the Euro's is all about the money, whilst supporting a team in the Premier League, with aspirations of playing in the Champions League, seems a bit contradictory. All top level football is about money. Too much money to be honest. If you want to watch football that is about passion and a love for the game, then you'd be better off finding a local Non-League team and supporting them. 

Click to expand...

Why would I support a team local to me ? 

They aren't my team. I still have passion and a love for supporting Liverpool 

I know football is all about money - that gets worse each year and I hate it.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would I support a team local to me ? 

They aren't my team. I still have passion and a love for supporting Liverpool 

I know football is all about money - that gets worse each year and I hate it.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't really about supporting a local team, more about supporting a team for whom profit isn't the be all and end all. I've watched nearly as many Burscough games this year as I've watched Wigan. I take the lad with me. It's 2 stops down the line on the train and costs me about Â£25 for 4-5 pints for me, and some Cokes for him, as well as entrance to the game. I've spent time chatting with most of the committee and now know several members of the supporters club. 

It really takes me back to when I started watching Latics in the Northern Premier and the old 4th Division. Proper football..:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It wasn't really about supporting a local team, more about supporting a team for whom profit isn't the be all and end all. I've watched nearly as many Burscough games this year as I've watched Wigan. I take the lad with me. It's 2 stops down the line on the train and costs me about Â£25 for 4-5 pints for me, and some Cokes for him, as well as entrance to the game. I've spent time chatting with most of the committee and now know several members of the supporters club. 

It really takes me back to when I started watching Latics in the Northern Premier and the old 4th Division. Proper football..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Danny boy, the Latics are trying their best to bring those days back for you..... :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2013)

If we're going to win the World Cup then we'll have to beat better teams than Italy & Uruguay so bring it on & let's see what happens. If Tom Cleverly & Danny Welbeck  get injured before the tournament then we might have a chance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It wasn't really about supporting a local team, more about supporting a team for whom profit isn't the be all and end all. I've watched nearly as many Burscough games this year as I've watched Wigan. I take the lad with me. It's 2 stops down the line on the train and costs me about Â£25 for 4-5 pints for me, and some Cokes for him, as well as entrance to the game. I've spent time chatting with most of the committee and now know several members of the supporters club. 

It really takes me back to when I started watching Latics in the Northern Premier and the old 4th Division. Proper football..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wish there was a way to get back to the old roots - watching with my uncle ( god rest his soul ) and just loving the passion.

The Premier League has ruined football IMO


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Don't worry Danny boy, the Latics are trying their best to bring those days back for you..... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Koff you. I'm nearly in tears here about the state that your countryman has left my club in. I'll never trust a Scot in charge again..:angry:



Liverpoolphil said:



			I wish there was a way to get back to the old roots - watching with my uncle ( god rest his soul ) and just loving the passion.

The Premier League has ruined football IMO
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and it's spreading its dirty little wings into the Championship and League 1..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Koff you. I'm nearly in tears here about the state that your countryman has left my club in. I'll never trust a Scot in charge again..:angry:


Agreed, and it's spreading its dirty little wings into the Championship and League 1..
		
Click to expand...

It will keep going - even more so when BT come along offering billion pound contracts


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 7, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Indeed, can't remember serving with many people who joined through patriotism though tbh
		
Click to expand...




stevie_r said:



			Boo Hoo Hoo, we didn't get the easy group we wanted, actually cried myself to sleep last night.  That's a lie, we are England, either wear your three lions and support the team or sit watching soaps with your missus.

Or move to Liverpool
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Koff you. I'm nearly in tears here about the state that your countryman has left my club in. I'll never trust a Scot in charge again..:angry:


Agreed, and it's spreading its dirty little wings into the Championship and League 1..
		
Click to expand...

CRAWLEY even managed to bring it down to the Conference.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It really takes me back to when I started watching Latics in the Northern Premier and the old 4th Division. Proper football..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I guess you are harking back to the days of no automatic relegations/ promotion to and from the old div 4? A crap system that kept potentially decent teams out unless everyone else fancied them.  You could finish bottom of the 4th years on end and still survive, jesus, I remember Workington being in the 4th and condeding over a hundred goals.

Sherpa Van Trophy 1988, my team wolves v Burnley, both div 4 teams, over 80,000 in the old Wembley.  Drunk? invent a new word


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Koff you. I'm nearly in tears here about the state that your countryman has left my club in. I'll never trust a Scot in charge again..:angry:

.
		
Click to expand...

Coyle was Irish. Well, at least as Irish as the rest of the Scots that played for RoI at that time!!

I agree with you, going to go to a few games for my old team this season, even at Bloomfield road now its very EPL in. Nouveau riche type of way. Well, as much as Blackpool can do that sort of thing


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			If Tom Cleverly & Danny Welbeck  get injured before the tournament then we might have a chance.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of that statement apart from the "chance" bit 
Then again you did miss out Milner, Young, Carrick etc etc :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			I agree with most of that statement apart from the "chance" bit 
Then again you did miss out Milner, Young, Carrick etc etc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

TouchÃ© :thup:


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Boo Hoo Hoo, we didn't get the easy group we wanted, actually cried myself to sleep last night.  That's a lie, we are England, either wear your three lions and support the team or sit watching soaps with your missus.

*Or move to Liverpool*

Click to expand...

Good post .......... spot on :thup:.




Beezerk said:



			I agree with most of that statement apart from the "chance" bit 
Then again you did miss out Milner, Young, Carrick etc etc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If England are to have any chance of over-acheiving, Carrick MUST play ................... end of.
Milner & Young should not be there, obviously. Welbeck should be there & Cleverly is going to have to have a hell of a good season to prove himself ................ and I hope he does. We need youngsters coming through, regardless of which club they play for!

*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2013)

Slime said:



			Good post .......... spot on :thup:.




If England are to have any chance of over-acheiving, Carrick MUST play ................... end of.
Milner & Young should not be there, obviously. Welbeck should be there & Cleverly is going to have to have a hell of a good season to prove himself ................ and I hope he does. We need youngsters coming through, regardless of which club they play for!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think Cleverly is playing as well as he can.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2013)

Slime said:



			Good post .......... spot on :thup:.




If England are to have any chance of over-acheiving, Carrick MUST play ................... end of.
		
Click to expand...

We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. 
Gives away the ball too cheaply, too often IMO. Doesn't look comfotable with ball at feel when the heat is on and bottles it under pressure.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Personally I think Cleverly is playing as well as he can.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, you can't just suddenly become talented, if you ain't got it by the time you're 18 or 20 ish then you just ain't gonna get it.
You can't teach vision and first touch.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Are you on a mission to piss off everyone on the forum?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::clap:

@L'poolPhil. Where were you for the 'Tactical Retreat' training?  

Club before Country has been a major problem for years - not just since Bosman.

Hodgson is one of the best England coaches imo, but I don't see them doing particularly well and now even getting out of the Group looks tough - but wouldn't be a disgrace imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			:rofl::clap:

@L'poolPhil. Where were you for the 'Tactical Retreat' training?  

Club before Country has been a major problem for years - not just since Bosman.

Hodgson is one of the best England coaches imo, but I don't see them doing particularly well and now even getting out of the Group looks tough - but wouldn't be a disgrace imo.
		
Click to expand...

Don't set him off again FGS.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't set him off again FGS.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't help yourself - had to make a comment. Getting a bit obsessed, maybe I should be worried for my bunny.


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2013)

Slime said:



			If England are to have any chance of over-acheiving, Carrick MUST play ................... end of.
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			We'll have to agree to disagree on this one. 
Gives away the ball too cheaply, too often IMO. Doesn't look comfotable with ball at feel when the heat is on and bottles it under pressure.
		
Click to expand...


I don't think it's any coincidence that since Carrick has been injured Man Utd have gone totally tits up.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2013)

Carrick has always done very well for Mancs but disappointed for England.

The best thing for England is to introduce a lot of the youngsters - players like Barkley and Zaha and Berhami. 

It's what Germany did - move a very successful Under 21 team up to the national team together


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Couldn't help yourself - had to make a comment. Getting a bit obsessed, maybe I should be worried for my bunny.
		
Click to expand...

Busted


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Carrick has always done very well for Mancs but disappointed for England.

The best thing for England is to introduce a lot of the youngsters - players like Barkley and Zaha and Berhami. 

It's what Germany did - move a very successful Under 21 team up to the national team together
		
Click to expand...

How can you play Zaha when he can't get a place on the bench for a side that's currently 9th??


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 8, 2013)

[QUOTE

The best thing for England is to introduce a lot of the youngsters - players like Barkley and Zaha and Berhami. [/QUOTE]

Quite right, and after watching Barkley today against Arsenal he's a definite shoe-in.

He reminds me of a young Paul Gascoine - only not so nutty!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2013)

Slime said:



			I don't think it's any coincidence that since Carrick has been injured Man Utd have gone totally tits up.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

My comment was based on his international performaces, in the Premier League he's playing against moderate players at best barring the odd one or two quality players.


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2013)

Beezerk said:



			My comment was based on his international performaces, in the Premier League he's playing against moderate players at best *barring the odd one or two quality players.*

Click to expand...

So there are only one or two quality players in the Premier League? 
Sensible comment ........................... not!
Name them both and I'll see whether or not I can think of another one or loads.
Beezerk by name and all that .

*Slime*.


----------



## bernix (Dec 9, 2013)

my unbiased opinion: the england squad will have longer summer holiday than expected - exit in group stage


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd love to be having this discussion about Scotland and being sent home (again) after the group stages.I really am quite jealous of you lads who enjoy watching England play football.It's the pinnacle of a sportsman career.And as for the liverpool guy who hates England but loves Liverpool from the safe confines of Leighton Buzzard because 'money has ruined football'...well, I reckon the more astute posters will spot the wee grain of irony.

As for the draw, apart from the quite simply magnificent young lady hosting the event, I thought it would be received better in England?

Italy-reasonable, but not unstoppable..I'd be wondering how Pirlo will cope with the temps in Manuas..stop him,stop Italy.

Uruguay-Two excellent forwards but an ageing defence and playing them in a good climate

Costa Rica-do it for the boys of Italia 90, please.

England to qualify on 7 points.

I'll be supporting England, for my dad and grandad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I'd love to be having this discussion about Scotland and being sent home (again) after the group stages.I really am quite jealous of you lads who enjoy watching England play football.It's the pinnacle of a sportsman career.And as for the liverpool guy who hates England but loves Liverpool from the safe confines of Leighton Buzzard because 'money has ruined football'...well, I reckon the more astute posters will spot the wee grain of irony.

As for the draw, apart from the quite simply magnificent young lady hosting the event, I thought it would be received better in England?

Italy-reasonable, but not unstoppable..I'd be wondering how Pirlo will cope with the temps in Manuas..stop him,stop Italy.

Uruguay-Two excellent forwards but an ageing defence and playing them in a good climate

Costa Rica-do it for the boys of Italia 90, please.

England to qualify on 7 points.

I'll be supporting England, for my dad and grandad
		
Click to expand...

I was born in Liverpool and grew up in Liverpool until I joined the military.

That's why I support Liverpool and still travel on a regular basis up the motorway for 6/7 hour round trips to watch my team play. 

I guess it would have been easy for you to ask why I support Liverpool despite living down south.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll be in Germany for a bit of their 1st week so looking forward to backing them and the atmosphere that will go with it.

Apart from that it's anyone but Engerlund.

Fancy the Argies to win it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 9, 2013)

Dodger said:



			I'll be in Germany for a bit of their 1st week so looking forward to backing them and the atmosphere that will go with it.

Apart from that it's anyone but Engerlund.

Fancy the Argies to win it.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't heard many people mention Argentina. They've definitely got the players to do it & they'd love to win it in Brazil.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 12, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			You call it a draw.  But 'a mostly preconfigured exercise to ensure the countries with the biggest TV audiences get to the later stages of the tournament so FIFA can sell more advertising' would be more accurate.  I don't think they use warm balls to separate out the teams, but if it came out that FIFA did this it would not overly surprise me with their track record.
		
Click to expand...

Told you 

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2013/12/09/was_the_2014_world_cup_draw_fixed.html


----------

